# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT New Update Ver1.33 Huawei MTK & Meizu Pro6s Support and More

## mohamed73

The New Update Add Meizu Pro6s support
The New Update Add MeiLan 5 Support 
Mtk Tools Add huawei option,Support huawei new Model
Mtk Tools add Oppo Option,Support Oppo New modle<FRP and Unlock Just one click,flash\read flash\imei change also support>
tip:OPPO new modle when you connect it need hold vol up key!!! 
Mrt-HW Tools Update to Ver 2.1 
Support More model(qualcomm and Hisilicon CPU) 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

